# looking behind the horizon



## Peter42 (Mar 25, 2011)

As i be more active in europe, espacially german, france and britain, i found this page here lot a days ago, find lot of interesting artickles and postings.
Now is my second favorite webforum: canikon - The Photocommunity with the Picture at Focus! since some days online, at the moment we are going on and try to resolve some translation stuff.

But what i want to say is: Have a try and visit us, its a brand new forum, born from the german one, that has aprox. 4000 users. 
You have the chance, to start there from the beginning, share your proffesional and teach the newbees.
I´m personally working as a  mod at http://www.traumflieger.de/forum/index.php (aprox. 14.000 Users), so i dont have the time, to push that canikon projekt at the english spoken side.
Like i am looking from time to time to TPF and showing images or helping users, i would be happy, if the canikon-Members get some postings from you in the above named forum.
This is only a invite, to help that new forum to get start, the germans are not really interested to talk in english, sometimes its a shame.

Have a good day, peter


----------

